# IAS/Civil services 2013 application form



## doomgiver (Feb 25, 2013)

When do they come out?

Its almost march, and even their site has no info.

Anyone else trying to apply?


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 25, 2013)

> *
> *
> F.No.1/2/2012‐E.I*(B)(Pt.*file)*
> Examination‐I*(B)*Section*
> ...


Official site site: UPSC


----------



## vurocks (Feb 25, 2013)

I have mailed them regarding same as on UPSCONLINE website still there is no LINK to apply ONLINE.

dont know when they will enable link as end date is coming near.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2013)

this year there is strong possibility that mains examination pattern will be changed hence the delay.also it doesn't matter if the pattern changes or not if you had not started your preparations at least 5-6 months ago including coaching for GS/optionals.i.e.~sept/oct last year.if you are good in english & average in GS then with 2-3 months preparation you may clear pre but to clear mains you need at least 1-1.5 years of preparation not to mention hard work & dedication.it is after all the toughest exam in India.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 25, 2013)

thank god. i was afraid i'd missed the last date.

thanks for confirming.

im just giving it this time to get a feel of the exams (im in college, so i cant give 100% to it). my "serious" attempt will be next year.


----------

